# My crazy Goldwing trike. 9" motor, 200V AGM pack, 80% done, 80% to go.



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Woodsmith said:


> Crazy! But I love it!
> That single spring at the rear is just so  but also so right!
> Electro-punk springs to mind.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Electro-punk, I like it! 

The spring was just what I had laying in the garage (came off of my jeep). 

Yes, the motor is attached direct to the swing arm. My original plan was to use the drive shaft just as you described but the bearing shaft of the swing arm just kept getting in the way so I just worked around it.

Unfortunately I won't be doing anything on it again till almost July. I was hoping to install my controller installed but it has been delayed and it won't arrive until I am out of town. But when I get back I hope to get the current flowing.


----------

